# Wie viele SQL-Statements gehen in ein Batch



## Harryson (23. Feb 2007)

Hallo Leute,

ich würd gern wissen wie viele SQL-Statements ein Batch-Update maximal erfassen kann.
Oder gibt es da keine Grenze?

Herzlichen Dank schon mal

Mfg Harryson


----------



## DP (23. Feb 2007)

bis der speicher voll ist würde ich sagen


----------



## Harryson (23. Feb 2007)

also gibt es kein Limit?!


----------

